# Tickets arrived marked obstructed view--do I have any recourse?



## ctreelmom (Dec 8, 2006)

I orderd tickets via Ticketmaster.com to take my girls to see the Cheetah Girls.  At no point during the selection process did it say anything about obstructed view, but when the tickets arrived that's what they say.  Yes, I looked at the seating chart for the venue, but it didn't indicate the view was bad--far away to be sure, but no mention of an obstruction.  This will be their first real concert and it's one of their big Christmas gifts and I'm steamed.  Before I call Ticketmaster to complain, has anybody ever had this happen?  What did you do, and did you get any satisfaction out of them?

Thanks!


----------



## Gracey (Dec 8, 2006)

How awful for you!  You would think that one of the screens would have to say that you were buying an obstructed view ticket.  I would think worse case scenario is that they would make you buy an upgraded ticket for a better view or hopefully you would get a nice customer service person who would change the seating arrangements for you.  I would be steamed also!
Good Luck, Laurie


----------



## wackymother (Dec 8, 2006)

Definitely complain. I don't know how Ticketmaster's customer service is. I would hope it was good considering the unbelievably high fees they charge. But it's definitely a pain. 

If you don't get results from them, I would try the venue and the Cheetah Girls' website. 

So aggravating! Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## ctreelmom (Dec 8, 2006)

Well, they make it pretty clear online and on my receipt that there are no refunds or exchanges so I'm not optimistic I will get anywhere with them.  To add insult to injury, one of my dds broke her ankle after I ordered the tickets and with her crutches, I'm concerned it will be hard for her to get to the seats as they are high up.  I was going to call the venue and explain what happened and see if they'll let me purchase an upgrade, but that was before the tickets arrived.  I guess I'll start with Ticketmaster, then the venue, if I get nowhere, I'll call American Express, as that's how I paid.


----------



## ctreelmom (Dec 8, 2006)

Wacky,

Good suggestion about the Cheetah Girls website--didn't think of that one!


----------



## gdeluca (Dec 8, 2006)

My DH works at the Fox Theater in St. Louis and typically they don't sell obstructed view seats unless it is a concert such as mentioned that is sold out. I would call the venue directly and tell them when you purchased it did not mention the obstructed view and that your DD now has a disability. As to speak to the House Manager and see if that helps.  Good Luck!


----------



## Dave M (Dec 8, 2006)

ctreelmom said:
			
		

> ...one of my dds broke her ankle after I ordered the tickets and with her crutches, I'm concerned it will be hard for her to get to the seats....


Don't forget that sitting in a seat with restricted foot space might be a problem, too. This broken ankle may be the source for an easy fix, if a fix is needed. I'll ramble....

I don't think the "obstructed view" will be a major problem, even if you can't get this fixed. Looking at the seating chart for Arena at Harbor Yard (assuming that is where you will see the Cheetah Girls), I'm guessing that the performance will be on an "end stage setup" and that your seats are in sections 106, 107, 113 or 114. If so, the obstructed view designation means that you won't be able to see the back of the stage, particularly on the side of the stage closest to your seats. That shouldn't be a major problem, particularly since the stars will spend most, if not all, of their time at the front of the stage. The best part of those seats, even though they are high in the arena, is that you will be much closer to the stage and have a better view of the performers than if you were on any level at far end of the arena (e.g., sections 100-103 or 117-119) or far back in the floor sections.

Accordingly, there is a danger in switching seats for something that accommodates your daughter's broken ankle. The new seats might well be at the far end of the arena!

I have sat in similar "obstructed view" seats for concerts at various venues. If those were the only seats available versus seats at the far end of the arena, I have taken them every time! The only disadvantage was that, because of the angle, it was difficult to see the big screens set up to the upper left and right of the stage so that those in distant seats have alternatives for viewing the performers.

However, there’s a good possibility that I’m wrong in my guesses or that you don’t like my thoughts. If so,….

Assuming your daughter will still be on crutches on the performance night, you can call the venue and explain that your daughter is currently on and will still be on crutches and has serious mobility/coordination issues with the crutches. What is most likely to happen is that they will substitute tickets for you, in spite of a possible policy that you must purchase your original tickets through a special hotline for those with disabilities. 

I would first try Ticketmaster to get the tickets changed, without referring to the broken ankle. Ticketmaster can't help you with that problem. If that doesn't work, wait a few days and then call the venue. Again, assuming it’s the Arena at Harbor Yard, click on this link for info related to your situation. State that you bought tickets _and then_ your daughter broke her ankle. I'm betting you'll come out okay if you decide to follow this route.

I was on crutches in January this year and had tickets for events at two different arenas. I called and had no problem exchanging tickets. I merely had to go to the Will Call windows on the nights of the events to make the exchanges for my companion and me.


----------



## ctreelmom (Dec 8, 2006)

gdeluca said:
			
		

> My DH works at the Fox Theater in St. Louis and typically they don't sell obstructed view seats unless it is a concert such as mentioned that is sold out. I would call the venue directly and tell them when you purchased it did not mention the obstructed view and that your DD now has a disability. As to speak to the House Manager and see if that helps.  Good Luck!




Thanks for that tip--I will try.  The good news is that I spoke to customer service at Ticketmaster and while they balked at first, I was nicely persistent, and they have agreed to refund all but $3 per ticket if I mail them back.  Before doing so though, I will check with the House Manager at the venue.

Thanks so much!


----------



## IreneLF (Dec 8, 2006)

Which dd? Send her our best.
Just fyi, last year I had a ticket to a 5th balcony seat, obviously with many stairs involved , which tunred out to be just 3 days post surgery where I'd been told no stair climbing. I was otherwise fine, just couldn't handle those stairs. I called the venue and they were quite accommodating, giving me a seat in the orchestra section where the wheelchair access is.


----------



## Jim C (Dec 8, 2006)

*Good idea, but...*



			
				wackymother said:
			
		

> Definitely complain. I don't know how Ticketmaster's customer service is. I would hope it was good considering the unbelievably high fees they charge. But it's definitely a pain.
> 
> If you don't get results from them, I would try the venue and the Cheetah Girls' website.
> 
> So aggravating! Good luck, let us know how it goes.



Good idea, but the artists websites have nothing to do with ticket sales, customer service or anything connected with the venue.  Ticketmaster, in my experience, has no customer service to speak of.  I have stopped dealing with them and as often as possible get tickets at the venue box office.  I know, they're still controlled by Ticketmaster, but face to face at the box office seems to be best for me.  Too bad Ticketmaster has such a choke hold on the industry.  Anyway, best of luck and enjoy the show.


----------



## ctreelmom (Dec 8, 2006)

You've got mail, Irene!


----------



## ctreelmom (Dec 8, 2006)

Dave,

Thanks for the rambling--I'm a rambler myself, so I enjoy reading other people's thoughts.  Here's what happened (sorry if this gets long):

First, I called TicketMaster, as my beef is with them.  I never would've bought the tickets in the first place had they been flagged as obstructed view, and I know from past experience, they do do this.  Yes, you're correct, Arena at Harbor Yard and it was section 113, top row.  I knew they were side-stage, and high up, but I think I'd have two disappointed kids if they couldn't see everything.  And, my feeling is, it's not like they are discounted or anything.  

At first, TM stuck to their "No Refunds or Exchanges" policy, but I politely yet firmly maintained that I wouldn't have bought the tickets had they been flagged as OV.  Then they checked for alternate seats and claimed the only other option was BEHIND the stage and I said no thank you.  Then, believe it or not, they offered me a one-time only, due to the circumstances refund if I mail the tickets back.  I appreciate that very much.  Thank you--have a nice day--buh bye.

Second, I called the venue, before putting the tix back in the mail (a bird in the hand and all that).  The gentleman I spoke to was very nice, but assured me that my dd could take an elevator which would get her to a spot in the venue where at most she'd have to negotiate a step or two down to our seats.  I didn't think about the leg room for the cast issue. Nothing he could do about an upgrade, it's sold out, blah, blah.  Well, okay, thank you very much (for nothing) buh-bye.

Third, I checked on eBay and found 3 (not 2, not 4, but the magic 3) tickets offered on a Buy it Now for only a little more than I orginally paid and about what the face value for these new seats would be.  They are floor seats, but dead center and only 12 rows back.  It wouldn't be MY first choice, as I'd like to be a little higher, but again, I think the kids will be thrilled.  And it's the Cheetah Girls--I'm thinking a Mosh Pit won't be a problem.  Click!  Done.  As with every eBay purchase, I won't completely relax until I have them in my hand and we are in the seats, but it should be okay.

I'm wondering if I should hang on to the obstructed view ones until I get the eBay ones (that bird in the hand again) or send them right out so as not to risk my refund?


----------



## bigfrank (Dec 9, 2006)

JFYI, I have taken behind stage tickets and done well every time. You are closer to the stage and have a better view.


----------

